# No more 'watchdog' on Series 2?



## controlio (Jan 16, 2001)

I've noticed that on two of the Tivos that I've upgraded, I'm experiencing some hard lockup issues that only a power cycle will fix. The units seem to stop responding completely, ignoring remote commands and freezing on whatever video frame they were on when the crash occured.

I know that the old Series 1 Tivos used to have some sort of a 'watchdog' process that would reboot the system at the first sign of a lockup or crash... it was probably even a little overzealous. Never, even with my extensive hacking and prodding, did I ever get the unit to freeze up.... only reboot.

Why don't these new units react the same way? Is there a way to make them reboot, so I don't potentially lose a day's recordings? And is there any way to determine what's wrong without taking the box out of my rack and disassembling it to enable backdoors and retrieve the logfiles?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## crow (Jun 23, 2004)

If by upgraded you mean HD space, it could be a problem with the swap file not being initialized properly.. Check on DDB, they have some pretty good info about this.. 

Good luck,

--CroW


----------

